# Sand Hollow



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, just got back from down south. What a great vacation!

Got down there on Friday afternoon, got in a couple of hours on sand hollow before the weather blew me off (I was in a kick boat). Got only one bite on a pumpkin colored jig. Fished near the island.

Started up a little earlier on Saturday. The weather was pretty bad, so I got started around 9-10am. Started around the island, drop shotting, texas rigging. No luck, so I decided to cruise around in my kickboat for a while, trolling a dt-8 baby bass rapala and watched my finder to check for structure and fish. Finally hooked up with a fish that was relating to verticle structure. Reeled in the fish, got back on that hump, drupped a wacky rigged bold bluegill robo worm and wacked 5 fish in about 6 drops. I then decided that I found the pattern the fish wanted . I ended up with about 12 fish or so one of them being a pretty nice fish by around 2pm when I quit.










The next day, Richard Rouleau from the site offered to take me out on the next day on his boat. In the morning we threw cranks and spinnerbaits with no luck. We decided to fish the verticle structure that was working for me the previous day and first cast we had a fish, and did fairly well. We kept up with fishing that pattern. As the morning turned to afternoon, the bites were becoming more and more scarce. As we cruised in to the boat launch, I threw out my baby bass dt-8 and caught 2 little largies. All in all, we each caught about a dozen fish for our troubles. A beautiful day on the water, good catching and great company. Thanks Richard. Here's a picture of Richard with a typical sand hollow large mouth.










On Monday, my wife joined me for a little fishing. Her stipulations were that we couldn't go too early, and we could only stay for two hours. I knew that this meant we probably wouldn't do too well, but we fished the shoreline in the NW part of the lake. I had one fish on but lost it and was worried that this was going to be our only shot at a fish, but my wife suprised me and caught this nice largemouth.










Monday was a beautiful bluebird day.










For those of you going down south bassin this next week, I would find any verticle structure next to deep water. The fish were relating directly on that structure in about 15-25' of water where the depth a little ways out was 45-60' deep. Drop shotting 4' robo worms worked well. I had the best luck with the bold bluegill. I would also grab a few of those dt-8 baby bass rapalas. I caught a few fish on other things like senkos, lizards, gulp minnow, etc, but those other baits seemed to work a little better.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice report Pez, you know your stuff no matter what kind of fishing it is. Thanks for the advice tonight and the awesome pics of fish. Lets hit the nelle soon for some bronzys!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Look I caught you a delicious bass! Nice pics wish the spring would come up north sometime soon! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish man.... glad you met up with Richard and got some fishing in. Good on your wife for catching that nice LM too. Looks like a beautiful place to spend some time... just wish it were closer.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

send some of that son up this way nice fish there..I'm embarrassed to say I have never fished Sand Hollow. Looks like a sweet place to wet some line that might be in the works this year.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice report and very nice fish, Pez! I've never fished Sand Hollow but had a chance to last year while we were at Zion Park but the kids got sick so hopefully I can get back down there sometime.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

nice post. man I love sand hollow in the spring! Looks like the bucket mouths have realy gained some weight this year! I cant wait to get down there.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice report and pics, looks like a great time.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

i fished the lake for about an hour on monday, no luck but it was a beautiful day with the wife and kid. i guess from this post it sounds like you really have to know how to catch them right now, i think that once it warms up some more they'll be alot easier to catch though. the ranger stopped to talk to me and he said that the fishing is just starting to pick up right now.


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there a way to get the daily lake temp. I guess Ill try the stateparks website but is there a website that has all the bass lakes temp.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

If I were to make a guess, I would say that sand hollow's lake temp would be in the low 60's now.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That looks like fun. Whenever I'm down south, I always feel the Sand Hollow/Quail tractor beams attempting to pull me in. One of these times I'll give in. 

Nice fish! I'd love to fish some red rock from my tube.

I can only imagine they'll be really deep by mid June, right (that's the next time I'll pass through St. George)?


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

sportsman said:


> Is there a way to get the daily lake temp. I guess Ill try the stateparks website but is there a website that has all the bass lakes temp.


There's no website like that, that I know of, but it might be a good idea except that lake temps vary around different parts of a lake. I was fishing yesterday and noticed the water temp was 45 degrees in one part and 49 degrees in another. A few degrees makes a huge difference sometimes.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report! Glad to hear you were able to meet up with a fellow forum member and get into them. Good to hear the bite is starting to pick up.

I'm getting the itch to start heading out there really soon. Unfortunately this is a tough time for me with the end of the semester approaching, but come May, I'm planning on hitting Sand Hollow and Quail quite hard.



LOAH said:


> That looks like fun. Whenever I'm down south, I always feel the Sand Hollow/Quail tractor beams attempting to pull me in. One of these times I'll give in.
> 
> Nice fish! I'd love to fish some red rock from my tube.
> 
> I can only imagine they'll be really deep by mid June, right (that's the next time I'll pass through St. George)?


LOAH, mid June is actually a pretty good time to fish those lakes. The fish do go deep during mid-day, but mornings and evenings the bite should be hot, at least at Sand Hollow. Trust me, mid-day you won't want to be out there that time of year anyway. Can you say hotter than hell? :lol:

Anyway, I caught a couple of nice ones fishing Sand Hollow from shore one evening last July. Take your float tube out there, and there is no reason why you won't have good success that time of year. Quail on the other hand can be a little trickier for me, but the fish are really nice sized.

You know I'll be around, so if you do feel like hitting up one of those lakes when you're in the area and you want some company, just let me know.


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet fish! Going down to Vegas in a few weeks. I"ll have to stop by on my way down.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for sharing the grea photos.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

amen to not fishing that lake during the day in june, too hot to begin with. in my opinion though the number one most important thing to keep in mind when fishing sand hollow is the time of day. almost every time that i've fished that lake it seems like right before sundown the fishing just gets red hot for about a half hour or an hour and then it dies. its like a switch gets turned on and then all of a sudden it gets turned off. as far as the fish being deep, not true at all. i'm sure that a certain number of them are but my favorite thing to do is cast parallel to the shore right along the bank with a jig and work it back to me. if i have my float tube then i get about a cast length from the shore and cast right up to within a couple feet of the shore. it seems like alot of the time that's where they slam it. you'll see some huge bass swimming around right there just a foot or two off the shore.


----------

